# Replacing a manual bilge pump with an automatic one



## bhdawgs (Feb 20, 2014)

I have an '04 Carolina skiff.  I would like to replace the manual bilge pump we have with a new automatic one.   

Last year we were in Florida scalloping and nasty thunderstorms almost swamped my boat in the middle of the night.  Luckily the lady that owned the dock called me early in the morning to tell me my boat was taking on water.  

I believe the one I have is a Rule 500 gph.  My question is since it currently runs only when I flip the switch on the console will I have to keep the switch turned on when I replace it ?   Or will it just automatically start pumping ?  

Are they pretty straightforward to replace?   thanks for any input


----------



## doeboy1 (Feb 20, 2014)

You can still use the same pump you just need to add a float switch, which will make it manual or automatic.


----------



## bhdawgs (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks doe, but I can practically buy a new one for how much the switches cost... plus I have heard they are not very reliable and will tear up a lot easier than a automatic


----------



## Mweathers (Feb 21, 2014)

You wire direct to the float switch.  That way you do not have to leave the manual switch on.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 21, 2014)

Ive had no luck with Rule pumps or floats. You still want a switch to override the float because they are not very reliable.
The best one I had was a shurflo sentry magnetic with external float switch. ?The magnetic pumps can run dry without burning up.

Top on my list every spring is put plug in and flood bilge with a hose to check pump.float operation. No way a 500 can overcome a hull breech but will buy u time to plug or save u from a thunderstorm.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 21, 2014)

I have Johnson pumps in My boat, they have a auto pump with a side attached electromatic float switch that you can replace easily, and have replaceable cartridge type pump motor for replacing the pump with out having to replace the pump base, Id go to a bigger GPM pump also if your replacing it, I think the 500 up to the 1000 have the same size hose 
Id stay away from a rule pump also


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 21, 2014)

bilgerat said:


> I have Johnson pumps in My boat, they have a auto pump with a side attached electromatic float switch that you can replace easily, and have replaceable cartridge type pump motor for replacing the pump with out having to replace the pump base, Id go to a bigger GPM pump also if your replacing it, I think the 500 up to the 1000 have the same size hose
> Id stay away from a rule pump also



Ditto.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 23, 2014)

If you want the auto and manual operation, another hot wire will be needed.
Come off the positive post of the battery or if you have a battery switch off the hot post with a wire then a fuse holder.Run the wire to the feed of the auto/float switch of the pump.

You can now turn everything off on the boat and the auto bilge will still have power. The manual switch will also work when wanted.

Go with a larger pump, 1000 or 1100gph.  When you need a pump you need it now!!!

I have a Rule 1100, no problems.  The Johnson is a good pump.
I am going to add a second pump to my boat and it will probably be a Johnson.


----------



## ssiredfish (Feb 24, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> If you want the auto and manual operation, another hot wire will be needed.
> Come off the positive post of the battery or if you have a battery switch off the hot post with a wire then a fuse holder.Run the wire to the feed of the auto/float switch of the pump.
> 
> You can now turn everything off on the boat and the auto bilge will still have power. The manual switch will also work when wanted.
> ...



I have mine set up the same way.  ITS A MUST HAVE.  A bilge w/o a float switch is half way to bein pointless IMO.  I also keep a secondary in dry storage with long wire leads and a long hose even capable of pumping out someone esles boat from mine should the need arise.....
Never had a problem from Rule bilge or float switch.....


----------



## gsp416dre (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep! A float switch with a separate manual override is something I was advised by a number of experienced boaters years ago when I bought mine, so I did and never regretted the little extra time installing it. I even went further like SSI did and got an extra to keep in a storage locker with leads for direct connect to battery just in case!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 26, 2014)

Spray out the pump base often and keep junk out the bilge. Oil/gas effects the water sensor type switches used in some auto bilge pumps so keep them clean.


----------

